# PHD VS Skilled worker migration



## sunny

Hi everyone,
I am contemplating making the move to Australia in a year. I am currently doing my masters and was thinking of pursuing my PHD in australia however I am kinda unclear about the funding opportunities. If anyone is familiar with this how easy is it to get into a PHD program in Australia as an international student and to get funded either through scholarship, studentship, or employment through the university or research department. 
My background is in computer programming and security so if I can not get good funding I would rather apply to come there as a skilled migration worker however how are the employment opportunities?
I would really like to come but I have to make sure that it makes sense financially whatever path I am to take.
Also what are the chances of working there permanently with either path. And which path would be easier to get a visa?


----------



## patricia23

For PHD program in Australia, I suggest to visit the website of the university you'd like to attend. They have a department or international student page that details the application process and what they require. Also, don't hesitate to e-mail the head of the department or the head of graduate studies with any specific questions you have about their program and/or the application process.


----------



## scattley

PhD scholarships are mostly available only to Australian citizens. For international students you might find a university that will waive the fee (but usually this is at the departmental level) but they dont give scholarships for living expenses. Most departments dont have paid employment for students although there is a possibility of getting a couple of hours a week for tutoring during semester but that is only a small amount of pocket money - nothing to help fund your stay. You are expected to either have support or use the student visa 20 week allocation of work (of which the tutoring will take up some of this) to support yourself. The only exception is when the supervisor hand picks you (maybe because you were their honours student or they saw one of your publications etc) and included you in one of their successful grants as a scholarship.


----------

